# Newbie help



## 96civic87 (May 7, 2013)

Hi 
Im looking to start raising chickens but have a question. I live int the city and i was told i have to keep the coop and run 3' off of the ground with a full roof over it. Would this be possible to do or would a run off the ground be pointless?


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it would be kinda pointless, and it would be so much easier to not have it lifted off the ground


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a copy of the ordinance that states this , so we can have an idea on the exact wording? I'm curious as to if the coop is suppose to be 3' off the ground and maybe not the run. Ifyour being told what is expected you may possibly be inaccurately informed. Also its always very important to keep a copy of the ordinance filed in your home while owning city chickens. You never know when a neighbor will complain and you'll have to prove you are allowed to keep the chickens without resorting to city hall meetings or court.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Consider trying something like a large raised garden bed for the run. Just an idea


----------



## 96civic87 (May 7, 2013)

I called and this is what i was told. They said i can have chickens as long as they are 3' off the ground and they can never at any time touch the ground. Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would not get chickens with that circumstance, but would got to village hall and attend meetings to try and change that weird rule. 3' off the ground at all time with never allowing touching the ground sounds like a cruel law that can be faught. But thats just my opinon in it. Sure you could get chickens and build a huge pen/run/coop 3' off the ground but they life of the chickens would suck. The majority of their day is digging in the grass looking for goodies.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

That's just the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Instead of saying no chickens, they make it impossible to have them with their asinine rules.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a strange rule. never heard that one before


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that someone is "pulling-your-leg" on THAT rule.
I don't think you are likely to find a law like that in ANY City or County or ANYWHERE ELSE.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Personally I would not get chickens with that circumstance, but would got to village hall and attend meetings to try and change that weird rule. 3' off the ground at all time with never allowing touching the ground sounds like a cruel law that can be faught. But thats just my opinon in it. Sure you could get chickens and build a huge pen/run/coop 3' off the ground but they life of the chickens would suck. The majority of their day is digging in the grass looking for goodies.


That would be an easy one to fight, what animal activists behind every tree. Fill up the bed of an old truck with dirt, and make a compost heap out of it, and make it a run. Every so often, empty it into a garden or heap, then start over. You can think and make it work!


----------

